# how much do you guys spend on a cycle



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 14, 2011)

hey guys i was wondering how much does a average cycle cost and i know this will be diffrent for eveyone that kinda the point.this includes all the gear ,pct,ai.but dont include stuff like food the gym price etc.i would say mine average cycle cost for me is arround close to 1grand.


----------



## GMO (Jul 14, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey guys i was wondering how much does a average cycle cost and i know this will be diffrent for eveyone that kinda the point.this includes all the gear ,pct,ai.but dont include stuff like food the gym price etc.i would say mine average cycle cost for me is arround close to 1grand.


 
It all depends who you know brotha.  I can get an entire 12 week cycle with multiple compounds, AI's and PCT for around $400-500.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 14, 2011)

Or if you use UGL- home made steroids or GMP- Fda approved products!

its same with proteins powders..you can buy 5lbs Whey proteins for 20$ or 80$


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jul 14, 2011)

Me and my rat are new to this but here is my first ten weeker:
gp Test e- $94
gp dbol-29
anastrozole-32
nolva-24
clomid-19
liv52-15
total=213

I have also started gathering supplies for rats next expirement 12 weeker
genshi test e-216
genshi primo-360
dbol-29
anastrozole-32
nolva-24
clomid-19
liv 52-15
total=695

i cant wait for the next one


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 14, 2011)

great post skinnyguy that is what kind of post i was asking for.yea i know it will differ from person to person i said so in the op.400-500 dollars is good price gmo for a big cycle.about average for normal cycle.


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 14, 2011)

like GMO said 400-500 for a 12 wk cycle. Thats everything and is Quality gear.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't care if it's GMP or whatever the fuck. The gear I have is amazing and a 18 week cycle I got for around 550 plus AI's SERM's I'd say around 700 probably a little less.


----------



## paolo584 (Jul 14, 2011)

^ good for you. thats cool


----------



## GMO (Jul 14, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Don't care if it's GMP or whatever the fuck. The gear I have is amazing and a 18 week cycle I got for around 550 plus AI's SERM's I'd say around 700 probably a little less.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'd say around 500 for everything for a 15 week cycle including AI's, serms for gyno, and pct.  
This is running test e and eq w/ a dbol kicker.


----------



## MrSaturatedFat (Jul 14, 2011)

GMO said:


> It all depends who you know brotha.  I can get an entire 12 week cycle with multiple compounds, AI's and PCT for around $400-500.



Teach me your ways!!


----------



## oufinny (Jul 14, 2011)

My first test only cycle should be under $250 with everything (I have DBol already I won not sure if I will run it though), I have already priced it out including PCT and shipping.  I can see how a multiple compound cycle could get up in the $500-750 range but considering that might run 14 weeks, per week it is really not that expensive except upfront when you buy it.  The real question is how much do you spend on food during that cycle, I am sure there is an addition $400-500 extra there over your normal intake at maintenance.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 14, 2011)

my favorite cycle was probably my cheapest one, lost a little oil and vibrated alot, was a '74 shovelhead...uh, wait..wrong forum, sorry guys,carry on!


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jul 14, 2011)

test 5 10mg vials = $150.00
tren 5 10 mg vials= $190.00
prami = $30.00
examastine = $30.00
clomid = $50.00

total = $430.00


----------



## Ruturaj (Jul 15, 2011)

I spent 250 dollars
for
10ml vial deca 300mg/ml
10ml vial deca 250mg/ml
32 amp test e 250mg
anastrazole 14 X 1mg
cabergoline 0.25mg X 36
hcg 5000iu
nolva and clomid and aromasin for pct


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 15, 2011)

Mikebeasley69 said:


> test 5 10mg vials = $150.00
> tren 5 10 mg vials= $190.00
> prami = $30.00
> examastine = $30.00
> ...


 yea but who the hell only uses one 10ml vial that last me one or two weeks at most.for a normal 12-14 week cycle i will go thru about 30-40ml of test.but i like to be big and stroung as a mofo.thats just me.if i am goin to spend the time to poke myself like a pin cuishion i am going to have to spend close to a grand to make it worth my while .


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jul 15, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> yea but who the hell only uses one 10ml vial that last me one or two weeks at most.for a normal 12-14 week cycle i will go thru about 30-40ml of test.but i like to be big and stroung as a mofo.thats just me.if i am goin to spend the time to poke myself like a pin cuishion i am going to have to spend close to a grand to make it worth my while .


 

bigben theres 5 10 mg vials there and 5 10 mg vials of tren- plenty of gear to get big and strong


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry me dumb.how the heck do you get 50ml 150 that is like 30 dollars each thats good prices if it is any good.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jul 15, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> sorry me dumb.how the heck do you get 50ml 150 that is like 30 dollars each thats good prices if it is any good.


 
shit is on point!!! getting new max reps on bench and squat every week


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 15, 2011)

yea me to but i dont get mine at that price but i only use sponsor from here and right now i am using wp stuff which is high as hell but it is working.and with the uncle cycle i ran my bench went up 65ilbs in 12 weeks.my next cycle will be all z stuff and it will probally cost me arround 600-700 dollars for everything.


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Jul 15, 2011)

heard nothing but good about Z - i just stick to domestic when i can


----------



## cottonmouth (Jul 15, 2011)

What are you getting that your averaging a grand a cycle?

I wouldnt drop a grand for a cycle unless i was running like 3 or 4iu hgh a day. 

$500 for alot of deca, test, and dbol+tbol. ancillaries and all..  good solid gains, 14-16 weeks


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 15, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey guys i was wondering how much does a average cycle cost and i know this will be diffrent for eveyone that kinda the point.this includes all the gear ,pct,ai.but dont include stuff like food the gym price etc.i would say mine average cycle cost for me is arround close to 1grand.


 
If youre paying a grand, it better be including GH.


----------



## chucky1 (Jul 15, 2011)

dude you could put some thing together cheep RIGHT NOW with all the deals going on have you seen EK,S prices lately also other sponsors here too, not HG but still gtg  3 to 400 you got you self a pretty good cycle.


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 16, 2011)

2 x 	GP Clomiphene (Clomid)	$24.00
2 x 	Boldenone 200	$86.00
2 x 	GP Exemestane (Aromasin)	$46.00
4 x 	GP Test Enanth 250	$136.00
2 x 	GP Deca 250	$100.00
2 x 	GP Methan 10 (dianabol)	$52.00

$444.00

BOMB !


----------



## ROID (Jul 17, 2011)

Ruturaj said:


> I spent 250 dollars
> for
> 10ml vial deca 300mg/ml
> 10ml vial deca 250mg/ml
> ...



you just got 32 fake amps


----------



## Digitalash (Jul 17, 2011)

EK does it well for cheap, nothing but good things to say about them


Will be trying a new guy next though $25 test E, 100 x 20mg var for $43... pretty sure I've found something good


----------



## Ruturaj (Jul 18, 2011)

ROID said:


> you just got 32 fake amps



dude I am from India
I buy it from local pharmacy store
this are best you can get with prescription


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 18, 2011)

Ruturaj said:


> dude I am from India
> I buy it from local pharmacy store
> this are best you can get with prescription


 
if the gear is so damn good, how come you Indians are so damn small?


----------



## grynch888 (Jul 18, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> hey guys i was wondering how much does a average cycle cost and i know this will be diffrent for eveyone that kinda the point.this includes all the gear ,pct,ai.but dont include stuff like food the gym price etc.i would say mine average cycle cost for me is arround close to 1grand.


 
$0-I have a sponsor...


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Jul 18, 2011)

I blast and cruise, but I'll spend anywhere from 400-500 every 3-4 months.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

well when your running arround 1gram a week of test and i get test for no cheaper than 50 dolars a 10ml and run cycle for 14-16 weeks it is going to cost 250-300 doolars for the test only then add in 2 or 3 other stuff for 16 weeks then pct and i think i may not spend guite a grand but i am sure it is close.got to be but i like to run my test dose really high to get any good out of it.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Y'all need to look elsewhere or homebrew.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 18, 2011)

no way i dont want to pin anything i made myself no thanks i can not even make toast much less.no thanks i have plenty of money to spend.haha


----------



## ROID (Jul 18, 2011)

Ruturaj said:


> dude I am from India
> I buy it from local pharmacy store
> this are best you can get with prescription



ok dude


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 18, 2011)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> no way i dont want to pin anything i made myself no thanks i can not even make toast much less.no thanks i have plenty of money to spend.haha


 

I thrive on chemisty. Different strokes I guess.


----------



## Ruturaj (Jul 19, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> if the gear is so damn good, how come you Indians are so damn small?


because most of them do over training don't have good diet and may be some genetic and don't know how to use steroids in beneficial way   
I have seen many using deca for 4-7 weeks doing test e for 40 days using d bol only cycle , never did pct or used hcg only for pct
most of them rely on body-builder's for making stack 
gear is from local pharmacy store


----------



## PGHRam (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's what I pay for pharm grade TRT.  You can do the math to figure out what a cycle would cost.  I'm just glad everything is legal.  

10ml vial cyp 200mg - $75
10ml vial of winny 50mg - $75
1100iu HCG - $90
.5mg arimadex - $90


----------



## Rambo88 (Jul 20, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> if the gear is so damn good, how come you Indians are so damn small?



Hahaha true that


----------

